# Alpina classic for sale



## DannySchneider (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am new to the site but I have always loved classic BMW cars and recently imported this very rare 1995 B3 Alpina cabriolet. Anyone interested in purchasing this very special car please contact me. I have a listing but can accept private offers. Thanks.









1995 BMW Alpina B3 3.0 Cabriolet for Sale | Exotic Car Trader (Lot #22103154)


Make an offer on this 1995 BMW Alpina B3 3.0 Cabriolet listed with Exotic Car Trader, the best platform to buy, sell, and trade your Exotic, Collector, and Classic Vehicles. VIN WAPB330R04E300099 | Lot #22103154




www.exoticcartrader.com


----------

